# Continental giant rabbits fake grass



## Rlc (Feb 21, 2015)

please help
We are trying to provide a large play space for our giant continental rabbits. Has anyone kept rabbits on fake grass ?worried normal grass would be mud bath and they would dig. Thinking artificial grass would be cleaner and safer ?? They don't eat grass at the moment diet consists of loads of fresh hay and pellets with fruit and veg 
Fake grass or not ??


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome. 

Never used it I'm afraid, but I'd imagine it would be very hard to clean, and i'd worry about the buns chewing it.

Could you set down some patio slabs instead and sit the accommodation on top?

You could then use some underbed storage boxes - one with hay, one as a digging tray and one sown with grass (have a few on a rotation to let the grass grow). Add in some boxes and/or tunnel.They'd have a lovely time!


----------



## TheLittleBigPetZoo (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey! I've got 2 buns, one conti and one conti x french lop. They LOVE to dig. If yours are anything like mine are I wouldn't risk getting fake grass. They would just ruin it. I'm investing in some grass seed so I'm not too bothered if they dig it up becasue they only dig at the side of their run.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i would say no as i think most buns would try to eat it. 

Can you not put tiles down? they do perfectly fine on patio tiles if you want somewhere they cant dig out of.


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

I can't imagine eating that fake grass would do your buns any good but do also think that patio tiles would be a perfect solution.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Fake grass is very easy to clean - it's usually laid over a bed of sand and gravel to drain. It can be brushed to remove debris, and also hosed down with disinfectant if needed. I am told it can even be hoovered if it's dry!

There are quite a lot of people who own dogs, fed up of muddy mosh-pit lawns, who have gone over to it.

I have a piece of fake grass myself, an offcut bought from a stand at an agricultural show last year, on my bunny grooming table. I thought it would make a nice background for photos, and it only cost me £2.50. Someone saw a photo and asked if I had laid a new lawn (knowing most of my garden is just patio slabs and flower beds).

I'm not sure where I saw it but I certainly have seen an instance where fake grass was used in a rabbit run, and they didn't try to eat it (they aren't daft - it looks very lifelike but not that lifelike!).

I'd certainly consider buying larger pieces and trying them out in a run.

Dorset Artificial Grass and Astro Turf by Jason Hiscocks

The small piece I have is this one - 
Green Oasis | Dorset Artificial Grass


----------

